# Urian Oakes on the church as an army with officers



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 8, 2021)

While I do not agree with this author's Congregationalism, it is interesting that he argued against what we might call pure democracy in the church:

... And in particular please him by a ready and cheerful Obedience to Inferior, Commissioned Officers for his sake. _Obey them that have the Rule over you,_ is one great word of Command which our Lord & Saviour gives, _Heb._ 13. 7, 17. Though I am as truly & heartily opposite to the _Presbyterian Persuasion_ (with due respect to the Piety and Learning, and Orthodoxy and Excellent Abilities and Accomplishments of those our Fellow-Brethren, and Soldiers that march on that side of the way, be it spoken) wherein it lies in direct Opposition to the Substantials of the _Congregational-way,_ as any of you: and though I am remote enough from the intention of improving the Text but now mentioned, to the establishing of such an Absolute and Arbitrary Rule in the _Presbytery,_ as is really inconsistent, and incomportable with the due privilege and liberty of the People:

[Y]et I am sure that all are not _Guides, Overseers,_ and _Rulers,_ but that there are _Rulers_ and _Ruled,_ the _Governors_ and the _Governed_ in all particular Churches according the Sovereign Institution of Jesus Christ; there are Officers and Private Soldiers according to the appointment of our Lord General: And I must say freely, that that way of Church-Government that allows not the Rule, and Government truly and properly so called, to Church Officers, is not the way of Christ’s Institution. Obey therefore such as the Lord Jesus hath set over you in the Lord, if you mean to please him. Otherwise you may be sure that your General will severely punish the undue contempt of the meanest Officer in the Christian Army. ...

For more, see Urian Oakes on the church as an army with officers.


----------

